
Show HN: Harvey, command line app that manages license for open source projects - architv07
https://github.com/architv/harvey
======
architv07
Hi everyone!

Harvey is a simple CLI app which I created. It helps you choose and add
license for your open source project from command line.

~~~
shreyashirday
is this named after Harvey Specter?

~~~
architv07
Yup, he is the inspiration behind the name! ;)

